# Do I FINALLY have coralline growth?



## Sharklover (Sep 15, 2013)

Is it? {\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
{\fonttbl\f0\fswiss\fcharset0 Helvetica;}
{\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;\red0\green0\blue0;\red255\green255\blue255;}
\deftab720

\itap1\trowd \taflags0 \trgaph108\trleft-108 \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrl\brdrnil \trbrdrt\brdrnil \trbrdrr\brdrnil 
\clvertalc \clshdrawnil \clwWidth12000\clftsWidth3 \clmart10 \clmarl10 \clmarb10 \clmarr10 \clbrdrt\brdrnil \clbrdrl\brdrnil \clbrdrb\brdrnil \clbrdrr\brdrnil \clpadl0 \clpadr0 \gaph\cellx8640
\pard\intbl\itap1\pardeftab720\qc\partightenfactor0

\f0\fs22 \cf2 \cb3 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
\outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 \cell \lastrow\row}


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

It does indeed look like the beginning of coralline.Are you buffing with purple up ?It works really well.Keep your calcium level up in proper range as once coralline starts it may increase the amount of calcium your tank eats.360-420 is all good.


----------



## Sharklover (Sep 15, 2013)

I can't count how many times I go to my LFS and pick up a bottle of purple up, look at it, then put it back down. I haven't really been that enthused about coralline since I'm running a fish only tank but now that I see it, I'm so excited to watch it grow! Guess it's time to finally buy some! That pic is of my base rock, which of course was bone white when I put it in. It's been a patient but interesting waiting game to watch it change colors over the last several months. When I saw the bright green breakout followed by the purple I got excited! I think my fish are a little jealous as I'm paying a lot of attention to the rocks now. Lol!


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

I have never used purple up.....my coralline comes naturally. It usally takes 2-3 months in a new tank before you'll start to see it.


----------

